# My Sonic Photo Thread!!



## SonicGems (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi everyone!  
I figured I'd make a thread for my baby so you all can see the many pictures I take of her!
Here are the pictures I have to this date!
More to come I'm sure. <3


----------



## SonicGems (Jul 30, 2011)

First Bath!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Sonic is PRECIOUS.

I do really have a soft spot for dark faced hedgies with lighter colored quills <3


----------



## SonicGems (Jul 30, 2011)

shaelikestaquitos said:


> Sonic is PRECIOUS.
> 
> I do really have a soft spot for dark faced hedgies with lighter colored quills <3


Yeah, she's totally grown on me. <3
I have a soft spot for any hedgie. xD
I didn't pick Sonic because of her color actually, I picked her because she was so cute in her baby picture!


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2011)

Very cute hopefully she stays smaller framed so the smaller igloo doesn't become an issue but some hedgies like HanHan27's love to be smushed into a small igloo ^.^


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

SonicGems said:


> Yeah, she's totally grown on me. <3
> I have a soft spot for any hedgie. xD
> I didn't pick Sonic because of her color actually, I picked her because she was so cute in her baby picture!


Same story with Kashi  I was originally going to go for the one with the darkest mask... but then I saw his baby pictures... and oh my, it was love at first sight  :lol:

Sonic reminds me of Kashi when he was a wee baby, actually... He has the big dumbo ears, just like him  Here's a pic for comparison


----------



## SonicGems (Jul 30, 2011)

TWCOGAR said:


> Very cute hopefully she stays smaller framed so the smaller igloo doesn't become an issue but some hedgies like HanHan27's love to be smushed into a small igloo ^.^


Perhaps so. She's always been the small hedgie of the bunch.

And don't worry, if she gets too uncomfortable in her igloo, I'll replace it with a large one. But for now, she loves being inside of it.
Plus since she's still a baby, it's not too small for her yet.


------------------------------------

Shaelikestaquitos, that picture is sooo cute!
He looks all sprawled out and comfy 
And yeah, I noticed she has dumbo ears. 
Cute, aren't they though? :3


----------



## SonicGems (Jul 30, 2011)

Sonic as a wee little one!
This picture sold me on her


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

Cute photos  lovely markings and color pretty Sonic!


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Oh my God, I LOVE wrinkly baby hedgies! They're sooooooo cute! I love all the pics, but her baby pic is my fave


----------



## SonicGems (Jul 30, 2011)

Hissy-Fit-Hazel said:


> Cute photos  lovely markings and color pretty Sonic!


Thank you <3
By the way,
can you or anyone else tell me her color?
I think my friend (her breeder) said she was cinnicot or something like that?
Could be wrong, I don't know what I'm talking about. lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2011)

Hard to tell in the pictures but I'd say Algerian Chocolate


----------



## SonicGems (Jul 30, 2011)

TWCOGAR said:


> Hard to tell in the pictures but I'd say Algerian Chocolate


I just found the page on the HHC website that has pictures of all the colors,
so I'd agree and say she might be Algerian Chocolate, especially with her dark nose.
Right now she still has a lot of white quills, so we'll she when she gets older.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I love the pictures!! She is precious!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

SonicGems said:


> can you or anyone else tell me her color?
> I think my friend (her breeder) said she was cinnicot or something like that?
> Could be wrong, I don't know what I'm talking about. lol


She did really look light in her baby pics but in the bath time pics Sonic kinda looked like an Algerian Grey Pinto. I'm not good at all with colors though so hopefully someone else will come along that will be more helpful. She's beautiful


----------



## SaltAndExtraPepper (Mar 4, 2011)

shaelikestaquitos, that baby pic of Kashi is so adorable! He looks so tiny in such a big, big world 


Sonicgems you must keep these pics of Sonic coming! She's adorable! She should stay tiny forever. That's what Carlos decided to do and I agree with that decision wholeheartedly :lol: I love tiny hedgies! 

And, by the way, your new signature pic is awesome! Resting her head on her little paw, way to strike a pose 'lil hedgie!


----------



## SonicGems (Jul 30, 2011)

SaltAndExtraPepper said:


> Sonicgems you must keep these pics of Sonic coming! She's adorable! She should stay tiny forever. That's what Carlos decided to do and I agree with that decision wholeheartedly :lol: I love tiny hedgies!
> 
> And, by the way, your new signature pic is awesome! Resting her head on her little paw, way to strike a pose 'lil hedgie!


Oh trust me, more will come!
Practically every time she's out I take new pictures of her. :lol: 
I also hope she stays tiny, too. Just because I like her tiny. 

Thank you! That's one of my favorite pictures of her.
Bath time provided some good pictures of her.
Once I got her flax seed oil on her back and got her all covered up in a towel, she was so so calm. 
I took pictures of her at different angles, which proved to give me some good face shots. 

She never sits still, so it can be hard to get a good picture sometimes. :roll:


----------

